# Mobile phones with internet spain



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi

My boyfriend and I both work from home and need a contracted mobile phone with Internet all the time. We have an iPhone each at the moment and we are all linked to apple laptops as well so would really be looking for an iPhone. 

Does anyone know what network to go for, company to buy it from or does anyone know if we can use our own mobiles somehow. My network just now is 3 and my partners is orange.

Appreciate anyones help as not sure what to do. We are coming out in January so is it worth going round phone places then or waiting till we actually move in end of February/beginning of March 2012? 

Thank you,
Claire
X


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi
> 
> My boyfriend and I both work from home and need a contracted mobile phone with Internet all the time. We have an iPhone each at the moment and we are all linked to apple laptops as well so would really be looking for an iPhone.
> 
> ...


without a doubt wait until you're here - there are different offers all the time

we just got new androids for 50€ and 14€ a month contract through 20:20 who use the vodafone network

free calls & texts to other 20:20 users - but of course with whatsapp & e-mail you can keep in touch for free anyway

doesn't seem to work too well with skype though - although it isn't blocked


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> without a doubt wait until you're here - there are different offers all the time
> 
> we just got new androids for 50€ and 14€ a month contract through 20:20 who use the vodafone network
> 
> ...



Perfect thank you so much. Just wasn't sure what the best option was. We are out in January so if we get some free time or want a break from looking at properties we will go to the phone shops. Which shops are best to go to or to avoid? 

Thank you,
Claire
x


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

where did you go to get it through 20:20? Would be good to know for when my contract runs out!

I have an iphone via Movistar - good service but expensive ( I also need it for work). Vodafone are a nightmare from the word go - I got out of their clutches as soon as I could (although their network is the best in spain).

Yoigo are brilliant but don't think they support the iphone

Orange have the worst network


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> where did you go to get it through 20:20? Would be good to know for when my contract runs out!
> 
> I have an iphone via Movistar - good service but expensive ( I also need it for work). Vodafone are a nightmare from the word go - I got out of their clutches as soon as I could (although their network is the best in spain).
> 
> ...


we went to a place in Denia - not much good to you I guess, but surely there must be a distributor down your way


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, u could look at getting your iPhone libre, available for any sim card, I have a contract with Movistar but when I'm in UK I put in my prepaid o2 sim card, I got my iPhone unlocked & it's brilliant,


----------



## kolle (Nov 13, 2011)

I think there are many possibilities. Our (long) vacations on Gran Canaria we just had a prepaid card for 10€ the month with a flaterate of 500mb.


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

Would suggest you look at www.pepephone.com who provides inexpensive mobile to mobile calls and gives a decent wedge of internet access. They are really Aireuropa.com and use the vodafone network.


----------



## kamala (Nov 14, 2011)

Try Simyo. Simyo dot es. They give me 500Mb per month for a minimum spend of €7. Calls are cheap too. No minimum contract period too although I am using my own Android fro the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> we went to a place in Denia - not much good to you I guess, but surely there must be a distributor down your way


I take it back about 20:20 - at least the Denia office 


we have been completely mis-sold & misled as to the service & contract - even the contract doesn't say what they are saying we have agreed to 

we are trying to get some sense out of them but getting nowhere fast


if anyone wants details PM me


----------



## oldgreymare (Feb 13, 2012)

*2020tel*



xabiachica said:


> I take it back about 20:20 - at least the Denia office
> 
> 
> we have been completely mis-sold & misled as to the service & contract - even the contract doesn't say what they are saying we have agreed to
> ...


Hi - I'm a newbie on this site.
Agree about this company. I signed up with them in November as I wanted a smartphone and it looked like a good deal. Was told it would take 2-3 weeks to port my number over . 8 weeks later finally went live - well not quite. The phone wouldn't connect - they blamed vodaphone (the network they use). Since had problems with the phone - needs charging every day, it won't take too many apps as it has poor interna lmemory. Then they billed me for a full month when I'd only had a functioning phone for 14 days. The €14 a month is very misleading - it's actually double that plus IVA and if you don't use up your €14 worth of free minutes you still have to pay for them.
If anyone has any solution to getting out of ths (18 month) contract I'd be pleased to hear.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

oldgreymare said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie on this site.
> Agree about this company. I signed up with them in November as I wanted a smartphone and it looked like a good deal. Was told it would take 2-3 weeks to port my number over . 8 weeks later finally went live - well not quite. The phone wouldn't connect - they blamed vodaphone (the network they use). Since had problems with the phone - needs charging every day, it won't take too many apps as it has poor interna lmemory. Then they billed me for a full month when I'd only had a functioning phone for 14 days. The €14 a month is very misleading - it's actually double that plus IVA and if you don't use up your €14 worth of free minutes you still have to pay for them.
> If anyone has any solution to getting out of ths (18 month) contract I'd be pleased to hear.


I saw an ad for them a few weeks ago and called but their service is not what it seems... "free sms" - if you use whatsapp which is free on any phone network but relies on others having whatsapp and a data package on their phone! nothing was told to me on the phone until i really probed and asked blunt questions to which they had to reply.. giving me no reason at all to join them!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oldgreymare said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie on this site.
> Agree about this company. I signed up with them in November as I wanted a smartphone and it looked like a good deal. Was told it would take 2-3 weeks to port my number over . 8 weeks later finally went live - well not quite. The phone wouldn't connect - they blamed vodaphone (the network they use). Since had problems with the phone - needs charging every day, it won't take too many apps as it has poor interna lmemory. Then they billed me for a full month when I'd only had a functioning phone for 14 days. The €14 a month is very misleading - it's actually double that plus IVA and if you don't use up your €14 worth of free minutes you still have to pay for them.
> If anyone has any solution to getting out of ths (18 month) contract I'd be pleased to hear.


sounds just like what happened to us


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Can I mention that as regards iPhones, you quite often need a special profile added to a phone to make it work

When I signed up to masmovil my iphone just didnt work when I put my sim in. However I hadnt told them I had an iPhone .... when I eventually mentioned it they immediately sent me an sms and after that everything has been perfect.


----------

